# Budgie layed eggs-I am afraid they are not fertile



## Inga (1 mo ago)

Hello,

My budgie started laying eggs on 27 Nov. She layed 4 eggs. On 6Dec there was an accident, when the cage fell down. 1 egg got broken. My budgie is still incubating the rest eggs. Although the eggs seem OK from the outside, I am afraid they are not actually alive. I have candled them-you can see the pictures attached. Would you be able to advise if any of the eggs could still be fine?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hello and Welcome to Talk Budgies

Unfortunately, From the pictures it is impossible to tell if the embryo were injured when the cage fell. I’m sorry*.

*We have a different way of doing things on this forum than on other forums you may have seen. *

*Posting on the Forums*

*The Talk Budgies staff requests all the background possible when a person asks for breeding advice. 

The more information we can gather from an individual, the better able we are to understand both their experience level as well as their knowledge of budgies (and their care) in general.

Unless we have all of the facts, we cannot evaluate the whole picture. 

Unfortunately, most people do not provide enough information.
When this occurs, rather than answering the questions asked, our staff will respond to thread by asking multiple questions first. 

Gathering the background information is a very important step and is not to be overlooked by either the original poster or other members who may be viewing the thread.

Some members seem to believe they should not be required to answer the staff's questions, even going so far as to infer it is "none of our business" and we should simply answer what they ask. 

Talk Budgies will not condone negligent, unethical or irresponsible breeding habits.
If a member is unwilling to provide the background information asked for, then their thread may be moved out of public view, moderated or deleted from the forum.

This forum's purpose is to promote practices for the best care possible for the optimum health and well-being of both the adult birds and any potential chicks.

Talk Budgies staff request that other members of the forum do not answer questions with regard to breeding until we (the staff) have gathered all the background information we feel is appropriate and responded to the thread accordingly.

If non-staff members answer the questions prior to the staff obtaining what we believe to be necessary background information, those posts may be hidden from view or deleted from the thread.

Please be so kind as to answer the following questions: 

How long have you owned budgies?
Have you bred budgies in the past?
How old are each of the parents of the clutch?
Do you have an Avian Veterinarian?
What do you plan to do with the offspring?*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

You have been given great advice above. There is no way for us to determine if any of the embryos were injured after the accident. For us to give you accurate advice, please be sure to answer the questions first! 

We are glad to have you with us and you've come to the best place to learn about the best practices for budgie care. Please also take a look through the other links provided above to ensure you're up to date on everything. If you have any questions after reading through things, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

We hope to hear more from you soon! 👋


----------



## Inga (1 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Hello and Welcome to Talk Budgies
> 
> Unfortunately, From the pictures it is impossible to tell if the embryo were injured when the cage fell. I’m sorry*.
> 
> ...


I have 2 budgies-keep them for about 2 years. This is their first time they layed eggs. Mother is 2 years and a month old, father is 1 year and 7 months old. Avian veterinariah is available in my city. Baby budgies will be handed to some persons, who would like to keep them and would seem to be loving birds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Is the female still incubating the eggs?
Please be advised that after the cage falling, if the eggs due come to term and hatch, the chicks may be deformed due to the trauma from the fall. 😟
Are you equipped to handle raising and keeping special needs chicks if that happens?

Have you consulted with you Avian Veterinarian with regard to the best course of action at this time?

Also, are you certain the parents are not related? That is very important. 

After this clutch either hatches or is disposed of, depending on the advice of your Avian Veterinarian, it would be best for your birds not to be allowed to breed again. 

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being.*
*Locating an Avian Vet*

*When you have mixed genders in one cage, please ensure you do everything necessary to prevent breeding.
The stress that breeding puts on a budgie’s body is not a necessary stress when kept domestically. 
Budgies do not need to mate or breed to be happy. They will be healthier and happier if they are never bred. *

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*


*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Inga (1 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Is the female still incubating the eggs?
> Please be advised that after the cage falling, if the eggs due come to term and hatch, the chicks may be deformed due to the trauma from the fall. 😟
> Are you equipped to handle raising and keeping special needs chicks if that happens?
> 
> ...


Female is still incubating. Today is 16 days for the 1st egg and 10 days for the last egg. I am not sure if or for how long I should still alow the femail incubating the eggs, and if I should candle them again in a few days to see if there are any changes inside. 
I am sure the parents are not related. I have not consulted with veretinarian yet.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If the eggs are fertile they should hatch in approximately 18-21 days.


----------



## Inga (1 mo ago)

Cody said:


> If the eggs are fertile they should hatch in approximately 18-21 days.


This for sure I know. I was wondering if I could get more detailed advise in my delicate situation. If the eggs are not fertile I would like to save the femail budgie from this hard work incubating them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Did you ever consult an Avian Veterinarian with regard to your question about the eggs being fertile?
Have the eggs begun to hatch?
Will you personally care for the chicks if they are disabled?*


----------



## Inga (1 mo ago)

I consulted with the person who is breeding and taming budgies for living. As she confirmed that the eggs are infertile, I took them out that my femail budgie could rest and stop incubating the eggs.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If she continues to lay eggs you will need to take steps to discourage that When We Don't Want Eggs!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It would be best for your birds not to be allowed to breed again. 

When you have mixed genders in one cage, please ensure you do everything necessary to prevent breeding.
The stress that breeding puts on a budgie’s body is not a necessary stress when kept domestically. 
Budgies do not need to mate or breed to be happy. They will be healthier and happier if they are never bred. *

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Please remove the nest box and never put anything in the cage which could be used as a nesting site. 

If the female is currently in condition, rearrange everything in the cage, food and water dishes, perches, swings and toys every couple of days. 

Limit the daylight hours to no more than 8 hours per day. *


----------

